# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Είδη Εικόνας & Ήχου >  >  Ξύλινες καμπίνες ηχείων

## navigator0

Πωλούνται δυο ξύλινες καμπίνες ηχείων Phillips, 2 δρόμων, για ενισχυτή ή στερεοφωνικό. Η κάθε καμπίνα διαθέτει θέσεις για δύο μπάσα διαμέτρου 13 cm και ένα twitter διαμέτρου 6 cm. Τα κουτιά  είναι από τη δεκαετία του '90 (ως γνωστόν τα πλαίσια τεχνολογικών προϊόντων κατά βάση ήταν ανώτερα ποιοτικά από τα σημερινά) και είναι σε άριστη κατάσταση.
Περιλαμβάνονται οι ακροδέκτες ηχείων, τα bass reflexes, τα crossovers δύο δρόμων (δεν ξέρω αν λειτουργούν ακόμη σωστά), τα ηχοαπορροφητικά από αφρώδες υλικό στην πίσω εσωτερική πλευρά και τα πάνινα προστατευτικά των ηχείων.
Διαστάσεις Μ: 26 cm Π: 23,3 cm Υ:60 cm και το συνολικό βάρος είναι 14,3 kg. Το πάχος του μπροστινού μέρους που στερεώνονται τα ηχεία είναι 27 mm. Πωλούνται λόγω έλλειψης χώρου αποθήκευσης. 
Προτιμούνται υποψήφιοι αγοραστές από Αττική, γιατί το μεγάλο βάρος και όγκος θα επιφέρουν μεγάλα ποσά στα μεταφορικά. Στέλνονται και άλλες φωτογραφίες αν ζητηθούν ή επιπλέον πληροφορίες. Τιμή 50 ευρώ.

----------


## kioan

Οι καμπίνες πωλήθηκαν.

----------

